# Error during build of 8.2 RC2 - 3.1 Making dependencies - genassym.c No such file



## JJMcKay (Jan 28, 2011)

`% uname -a`

```
FreeBSD rothko.local 8.2-RC1 FreeBSD 8.2-RC1 #0 r216744: Tue Dec 28 00:54:27 CET 2010     
[email]root@core.vx.sk[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

I have a low memory system so I was going to streamline things a bit and take out the cruft from my kernel. Unfortunately, it's throwing an error on stage 3.1 "Making Dependencies".



Google turned up nothing on this error. I'm trying to compile an 8.2 RC2 kernel that pretty slimmed down so it's definitely possible I am leaving something out that's required even though config says I'm good to go.

The first error message is:


```
/usr/src/sys/amd64/amd64/genassym.c:35:23: error: sys/cdefs.h: No such file or directory
```

A missing file? Here is my supfile I used for csup. I see no reason why it wouldn't download everything it needs. It certainly seemed like it grabbed everything- no errors, anyway.


```
*default tag=RELENG_8_2
*default host=cvsup17.FreeBSD.org
*default prefix=/usr
*default base=/var/db
*default release=cvs delete use-rel-suffix compress

src-all
```


The full `# make buildkernel KERNCONF=ROTHKO` error output here:

http://paste2.org/p/1215447

And here's my kernel config. Additional options or devices near top with a lot of devices commented out.

http://paste2.org/p/1215470


Speaking of devices, here's my dmesg:

http://paste2.org/p/1215486

Also, while I'm here. Is it necessary or is there any need to build the zfs and opensolaris modules into the kernel. I think I tried earlier and config didn't like it.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2011)

Anything in /etc/make.conf or /etc/src.conf?


----------



## JJMcKay (Jan 28, 2011)

`# cat /etc/make.conf`

```
# added by use.perl 2011-01-07 13:11:42
PERL_VERSION=5.10.1
```


`# cat /etc/src.conf`

```
cat: /etc/src.conf: No such file or directory
```


----------

